# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Beginner looking for direction for Oracle Application DBA

## Nasukau

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I am looking for direction where to start to begin the process of learning to be an Oracle Application DBA. At my work we are moving our current systems to Oracle. We have two Oracle Application DBA's that were hired. I have tried to get some training and direction from them but have gotten no where. I currently work with Linux Red Hat and MySql. I definitely would not consider myself a full Linux Administrator but I do know my way around the directory structure. Can someone please point me in the right direction with the limited background that I have. Any direction is better than what I am getting at my work.

Thanks,
Nasukau

----------


## skhanal

You can download desktop version of oracle and documentation from otn.oracle.com, you just have to read and try different DBA activities.

----------


## Nasukau

Thanks skhanal!

----------


## db_a

You will find good tutorials on  oraclesql-plsql.com

----------

